# Removing Headboard



## 4ME

Anybody try removing the headboard?
DW doesn't like the fabric and would like to re-cover it.
(leopard skin maybe.................Just kidding)
How do you remove the buttons?
Was there any adhesive?

Thanks
Ed


----------



## wolfwood

3ME said:


> Anybody try removing the headboard?
> DW doesn't like the fabric and would like to re-cover it.
> (leopard skin maybe.................Just kidding)
> How do you remove the buttons?
> Was there any adhesive?
> 
> Thanks
> Ed


GREAT QUESTION!!! I've been looking at ours since about a week after Puff came home....didn't notice at the PDI, but the fabric on the Headboard, Slide Curtains, & comfortor are the old pink (don't remember now what it was called)...but our TT interior is Jasmine. (not to worry...its only obvious to us ...the patterns are really close. Besides, I'll happily take this minor Gilliganism over the other options







). Anyway, I've wanted to replace the headboard since I noticed it. I'll be watching....


----------



## prevish gang

I was thinking of the same thing yesterday when I did a detail clean on it. I will investigate. I already looked into pulling the valances out to re-do and then thought better of it since it matches the couch and dinette.

Darlene


----------



## wolfwood

prevish gang said:


> I was thinking of the same thing yesterday when I did a detail clean on it. I will investigate. I already looked into pulling the valances out to re-do and then thought better of it since it matches the couch and dinette.
> 
> Darlene


Thanks, D!


----------



## skippershe

LOL! After adding the 2" mattress topper, you can hardly tell we have a headboard...darn it!


----------



## wolfwood

skippershe said:


> LOL! After adding the 2" mattress topper, you can hardly tell we have a headboard...darn it!


Well, that's one way to solve it, I guess. But if I put another topper on top of the topper we already have....we'll be pretty much squooooshed up at the ceiling







Nah....I think I'll wait for the results of Darlene's research


----------



## skippershe

wolfwood said:


> LOL! After adding the 2" mattress topper, you can hardly tell we have a headboard...darn it!


 But if I put another topper on top of the topper we already have....we'll be pretty much squooooshed up at the ceiling







[/quote]

That visual had me ROTF!!


----------



## mountainlady56

I think someone already removed theirs. If I recall correctly, it "snapped" into the wallboard, and they removed it gently and puttied the small holes it left.
Here ya go!! I found it!! http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...mp;hl=headboard
Darlene


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

I was looking at mine today again wondering how to get them off! the dealer never had spreads on our Fawn interior beds and sent Jasmine spreads which I like way better, so I had them send me matching curtains. Looks great! except the Fawn headboard. My interior is Jasmifawn







I'll be watching!


----------



## wolfwood

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I was looking at mine today again wondering how to get them off! the dealer never had spreads on our Fawn interior beds and sent Jasmine spreads which I like way better, so I had them send me matching curtains. Looks great! except the Fawn headboard. My interior is Jasmifawn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be watching!
























I never even considered getting my dealer to get me new curtains!! WHAT A DOOF!!! Thanks Doxie.

And Darlene #2, thanks for digging that up. Once I saw it I did remember the post. Just may have to try that!


----------



## jbwcamp

I took ours down just pop the button cover off the snap and unscrew the screw in the snap. Headboard is held on by the screw in the snap. EZ 
Clara


----------



## prevish gang

I will be handling this tomorrow. Before this, I had just put up a couple of pillows with shams on them to match my coverlet to cover the darn thing up, but every time I made the bed I would curse that pitifully ugly thing. Thanks for digging that up D2!

Darlene (D1)


----------

